# Meet Sheldon :)



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Full name: Sheldon Pooper *for big bang theroy Sheldon, Pooper because well he got nervous on the ride home lol*

Age; 1 year *what I was told*

Adopted him from a lady who couldn't care for him. 

He's my first Hedgie and I love him so much already 

Hope the photos attach ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

Grats on your new family addition!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

What a cutie patootie! I love his big ears. Hope everything goes smoothly for you and Sheldon.


----------



## msviolet (Jun 15, 2011)

Awww he looks just like my Violet! He is cute!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Look at that, he reminds me so much of my first hedgie Charley so I automatically love him ^_^

Can he roll into a complete ball? In his Shellyball picture he looks like he's a full-figured boy and can't quite make it. Just me being curious!

~Katie


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Alastrina said:


> Look at that, he reminds me so much of my first hedgie Charley so I automatically love him ^_^
> 
> Can he roll into a complete ball? In his Shellyball picture he looks like he's a full-figured boy and can't quite make it. Just me being curious!
> 
> ~Katie


Hey Katie 

Yup Shellypants can do the full ball, we just snapped him as he started to uncurl ... Then he prompty curled up again lol


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I do agree that he looks like a bit of a fluffball XD I wonder if he'll slim down a bit as he gets more attention in his new home  Very cute boy, congratulations.

Also, I do hope you'll sing Soft Kitty to him if he's ever sick


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

NoDivision said:


> I do agree that he looks like a bit of a fluffball XD I wonder if he'll slim down a bit as he gets more attention in his new home  Very cute boy, congratulations.
> 
> Also, I do hope you'll sing Soft Kitty to him if he's ever sick


Funny you mention that! When I read to bond I should sing to him, I re-wrote soft kitty:

Sweet shelly, spikey shelly, little ball of quills,
Hissy shelly, huffy shelly, Bounce,bounce bounce


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Awesomeness, he can do all the fun hedgie things like the "let me down NOW" dance!  

He really does remind me of my boy though, I think they could be brothers ^_^


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Alastrina said:


> Awesomeness, he can do all the fun hedgie things like the "let me down NOW" dance!
> 
> He really does remind me of my boy though, I think they could be brothers ^_^


I am WELL aquainted with the let me down dance hahaha today he started licking my hands when I was holding him, I got a nip which I thought was cute, then a stronger chomp. I got the hint and put him down hahaha.

He is quite the bouncer/hopper though. Poor guy is afraid of his own shadow. I was laying on my futon about 10 feet away playing solitarie quietly, he sneezed then bounce hissed for like 5 minutes hahah guess he scared himself!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sheldon is so cute and fluffy!  Congrats and thank for sharing.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is just precious!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He is so cute and looks so cuddly too


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Sheldon is adorable!! Congratulations! I also love his name-as I simply adore Big Bang Theory! And your song-perfect.
Yay!


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone  I told Shelly your compliments and he responded by licking my hand then nipping me lol


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Awww, he's so cute! Can't wait for more pics!


----------

